# TWRP for SPH-L900 (Sprint only!)



## invisiblek

Official thread here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1956939

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ignore everything below this line...



> http://invisiblek.ch....test3.L900.tar
> 
> Flash via odin
> 
> Device tree I used here: https://github.com/i...ce_samsung_l900
> 
> I don't own this device, so I won't be of a ton of help to any specific questions, but hey, at least you got custom recovery right?
> 
> Thanks to:
> ShabbyPenguin - for picking cwm and giving me time to build twrp =P
> jbeach and DC13 for testing
> Dees_Troy and TeamWin for twrp
> bigbiff for the device tree for the L7100
> BeansTown for tipping me off on this
> Others? probably


----------



## shabbypenguin

woulda gotten away for it if it hadnt been for those meddling kids and a screwy screen


----------



## JWellington

Can't wait to switch to the Note 2. Just need to try the device in person before I make the purchase 
Got LTE here in the Baltimore area too so I won't be missing it as I leave Verizon.


----------

